# Canister vs Sump



## Dieni (28 May 2019)

Hello, I am currently planning a new planted tank setup after having stopped fishkeeping 10 years ago and need some advice on filtration.

My tank measurements are 150cm x 60cm x 60cm, taking into account the substrate and rocks/wood decor I can assume there will be around 450l of water.

From my previous setup I have 2x Eheim 2026 canister filters, specs below.  

Technical Data Eheim Pro II 2026  
Aquarium size up to approx - 350l  
Pump output approx I/h - 950 
Del.head approx Hmax - 2,0m
Power consumption - 20W 
Canister volume - 9l

The aquarium I got has the bottom drilled for a sump, but I really don't like to have the overflow box showing in the corner of the tank. So if I go sump wise, I will seal the bottom hole and I will have to look into a external overflow box, unless I am convinced otherwise. With the aquarium I also got a Jebo GF3300A sump filter which has a 4000l/h pump and measures 41cm x 49cm x 47cm height (pic attached)

Could you please advise if the sump is too much hassle? Or if my 2 eheim filters will cope with the fish and plant load etc..?

Damian


----------



## Edvet (28 May 2019)

In a planted tank a sump can work but is absolutely not needed.
High fish densities and low plant densities will favor the sump.
A sump will give added watervolume and a place to hide hardware, a sump can reduce the amount of CO2 and can make keeping CO2 high more difficult.
In a CO2 enriched tank the amount of flow generally advised is 10 times the tank volume, so just the two canisters won't cut it.
So: what are your plans for the tank?


----------



## Dieni (28 May 2019)

Thanks for the reply. I don't have anything set in stone yet, but I was thinking of a low to medium light tank with CO2. Fish wise, I will most likely go with Discus again.

In my previous tank, I used to run a couple of small powerheads to increase the flow plus the 2 eheims...

As you said, I like the idea of the sump for the added volume and the easy cleaning of media and easy water changes but I am concerned about the problems an external overflow box might create.


----------



## Kezzab (28 May 2019)

In my own experience if you are using co2 and sump be prepared (and have costed for) going through it at quite a fast rate.

But a sump does give a lot of scope to hide equipment, add emergent plants, manage water changed etc etc.


----------



## Edvet (28 May 2019)

Low to medium light doesn't shout CO2.
I ran my 400 gallon in lower light with 24/7 low dose CO2 with succes, i did use a sump (seeing the tank was build for discus).
So i had the benefits of some CO2 which helped growth. ( see tank in signature)
(never used CO2 with the discus, didn't know about it that time)


----------



## Dieni (28 May 2019)

Thinking about it, 2 canister filters might be better for my needs, knowing that I need to connect somehow my Aquamedic 1000 CO2 reactor and my Eheim UV 800 steriliser(need to check flow rates etc.. thou) .. Moreover I will have the added benefit of cleaning each filter on different intervals. 

Will check some reviews for some new filters..


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (28 May 2019)

Best to check but I would have thought those two Eheims would carry enough media to deal with a tank that size? As suggested though adding another pump purely for water flow may be a good idea. I’ve always liked Eheim stuff, quality equipment.


----------



## Zeus. (28 May 2019)

Dieni said:


> My tank measurements are 150cm x 60cm x 60cm



Same as mine  *Here , *its high tech one FX6 filter lots of plants few fish.


----------



## Dieni (29 May 2019)

Well each of the Eheims could handle a 350l tank, so together, they should be of for this aquarium. 

I have just checked the max flow needed for the Eheim 800 UV steriliser and the max suggested is 1200l/h. My current CO2 reactor needs a flow of between 1000l/h upto 2000l/h. 

So maybe I will use 1 of my current eheims and connect the UV to it, and get a new and more powerful filter to connect the CO2 reactor in line. The rest of the flow I will manage with small flow pumps...

Btw, nice tank Zeus.


----------



## Dieni (9 Jun 2019)

Managed to get hold of an Eheim 2275 which has a max flow of 1250l/h. So in the end I will end up with the below.

Eheim 2026 with Eheim UV800 inline (950l/h)
Eheim 2275 with Aquamedic 1000 CO2 reactor inline (1250l/h)
2x Hydor Koralia nano 900 for added flow (900l/h x2)

Together I should have enough filtration and enough flow for the tank...

Thanks for your assistance, now need to sort out the lighting


----------

